# panties and wedgies in "girl parts"



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello ladies!

My DD is 6, and a new issue has recently emerged- she is saying that is constantly getting "wedgies" in her girl bits.

I have been trying to determine the issue, and for a while it was because she was wearing her panties backward. But even when I make sure her panties are on the right way, she seems to still have issues. We purchased new panties because I thought maybe it was because her panties were too small, still have issues. I bought boyshort style panties, and those seem to help, but she still says she is still having issues.

Any ideas for what I might be possibly not thinking of?

BTW- what is up with little girl pants?! WHY WHY WHY are they low rise? Thank goodness for little boy pants that aren't low rise.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it possible it's her pants that are too small? That can cause the same type of problem. Or she has been trying to keep her pants up past a certain point (if she does wear girls pants which can be exceptionally low) and the process of pulling her pants up has be causing the wedgies since they are technically as high as they meant to go.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

I was thinking that might be part of it, but she's got brand new pants now.

I finally got the adjustable waist adjusted to the right point, so maybe that is going to help.

I am hoping the combo of the right sized pants and the boy short panties will make a difference.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

When I was a kid, we called the wedgie in the front a "melvin".

I think going without underwear would be OK, as long as her pants are a soft fabric.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I hear you on the low rise jeans. DD1 can only wear skinny, slim jeans, they are the only ones slim enough for her, they only come in low rise which then creates the same underwear issue you guys are having. I have found no solution regarding the underwear, we have a large collection of brands, she now just refuses to wear jeans. Which now has me trying to find the skinniest leggings in a size 8, if it isn't one problem it is another.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

My dd HATES "vulva wedgies" as she calls them. I finally started buying her actual boys underwear. Not boy "style" but real boy underpants. They have a wider band on the legs and waist and don't ride up. They are just more substantial and she loves them. I also hate low rider pants with a passion.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *averlee*
> 
> When I was a kid, we called the wedgie in the front a "melvin".


OH, there's a word we're gonna start using around here!!


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

The undies that really helped my daughter with this issue (same age, same issue) were Hanna Anderson. It felt like we tried a million pairs and nothing worked until we got her them.


----------



## corban's mum (Feb 9, 2010)

over here we call a frontal wedgie a "fredgie" heh

and i totally agree with pp that boys underwear is great, i love mine haha they cup ur bum like a bum-bra and i never get fredgies anymore. though for a little girl it might feel a bit weird wearing boys underpants, so maybe get some girly iron-on transfers to decorate them x


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you tried different brands. A lot of people recommended Hanna Anderson underpants and they are really nice. The girls designs seems to be a really generous cut.http://www.hannaandersson.com/style.asp?from=SC%7c1%7c2%7c24%7c28%7c9%7c%7c&simg=37963_001

Seriously, I wish my underwear were as nice as my son's which DH says is "the sadest thing ever." From personal experience, most underwear are not well designed.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I am so totally LOL at "bum-bra"!!! LOLOLOL!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corban's mum*
> 
> over here we call a frontal wedgie a "fredgie" heh
> 
> and i totally agree with pp that boys underwear is great, i love mine haha they cup ur bum like a bum-bra and i never get fredgies anymore. though for a little girl it might feel a bit weird wearing boys underpants, so maybe get some girly iron-on transfers to decorate them x


----------

